# die […] fast keine anderen mehr in Bewegung setzen



## TheChabon

El autor decimonónico viene diciendo que (a diferencia de las variaciones de tonalidades y brillos habituales en el uso artístico del oro en la antigüedad) se ha generalizado recientemente la utilización/explotación artística casi exclusiva de su intenso brillo y reflejo. Y sigue: 

Wo jedoch letztere [*_die Kunst_] dieselben als Hauptmotiv benützen will, dort stellt sie sich eine Aufgabe, die schwerer ist als die Meisten ahnen, die aus Oekonomie, Ungeschick, Ungeschmack, Geistesarmuth und Bequemlichkeit fast keine anderen mehr in Bewegung setzen.

Cuando de todas maneras [el arte] se propone usar [a la luz y al brillo] como motivo principal, se impone a sí mismo una tarea que es más difícil que lo que sospecha la mayoría,
-  a la que/a quien por economía, torpeza, falta de gusto, pobreza de espíritu, y pereza no la moviliza casi ninguna otra (tarea) (más). (?)
- a la que/a quien por economía, torpeza, falta de gusto y pobreza de espíritu casi ninguna otra (tarea) moviliza más (intensamente)  (?)


No entiendo si el _mehr_ va con el _keine anderen_ o con el _in Bewegung setzen_, y a partir de ahí no entiendo nada. Dudo de si ese _aus_ no será una especie de _ausser_, _ausserdem_. 

Gracias por cualquier comentario.


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

ese *aus *está introduciendo la serie de motivos (_Gründe_) por los cuales ya casi nadie se moviliza, se "pone en movimiento", debido al grado de dificultad que la tarea en cuestión representa. Pertenece, en otras palabras, a la serie de _Präpositionen zur Angabe des Grundes, des Anlasses, des Zweckes, u.a. (angesichts, anlässlich, auf, aus, bei, dank...). 

kein anderen mehr_ se debería referir a casi nadie más (se pone en  movimiento, por lo dicho anteriormente). La doble relativa puede confundir, claro. Si no me equivoco, la frase "oculta" por el estilo del autor sería: _keine anderen mehr (als die Meisten).  
_


----------



## kunvla

Para que lo veas más claro: 


> Wo jedoch letztere [*_die Kunst_] dieselben als Hauptmotiv benützen will, dort stellt sie sich eine Aufgabe,  {die schwerer ist als die Meisten ahnen,} die   {aus Oekonomie, Ungeschick, Ungeschmack, Geistesarmuth und  Bequemlichkeit}  fast keine anderen [Menschen] mehr in Bewegung setzen.


----------



## TheChabon

Pero el sentido no puede ser que la tarea difícil "no moviliza a casi nadie salvo a la mayoría", ¿no?

Que ninguna otra _tarea_ movilice a la mayoría lo entendería --pero ahí no entiendo el rol del _mehr_.


----------



## kunvla

> Wo jedoch letztere [*_die Kunst_] dieselben als Hauptmotiv benützen will, dort stellt sie sich eine Aufgabe,  {die schwerer ist als die Meisten ahnen,} _die_ {aus Oekonomie, Ungeschick, Ungeschmack, Geistesarmuth und  Bequemlichkeit}  fast kein*e* ander*en* [Menschen] mehr in Bewegung setz*en*.


etw in *Bewegung* bringen -                   poner **algo* en marcha [oder movimiento]

Ese **algo *es el _die _(pronombre relativo en acusativo, es decir, objeto directo) que se refiere a '_eine Aufgabe_'.

El _keine anderen_ es el sujeto de la subordinada, entonces el sentido sería algo así como 'otros ya no la hacen', aquí tienes que reemplazar "_hacen_" por 'poner en movimiento', 'movilizar' o que encuentres más apropiado.

_keine ... mehr_ ~ ya ningunos

No sé si me expliqué claro, si no, dímelo y a lo mejor lo logro hacer de otra manera.


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, el pronombre relativo está en acusativo (no se ve por el género de Aufgabe). Tú lo estás comprendiendo como sujeto, entonces el mehr te confunde. Pero como bien han subrayado, setzen no puede entenderse así (estaría mal conjugado).


----------



## TheChabon

O sea que la idea
_die Schwerer ist als die Meisten ahnen_
está de alguna manera repetida para énfasis en 
_die aus Oekonomie etc. fast keine anderen mehr in Bewegung setzen. _

Como si uno dijera _Este tema es dificilísimo, a nadie preocupa/moviliza ya nadie lo aborda ya_. 

[Lo que me mareaba (si lo de arriba es correcto) es que en vez de entender las frases en paralelo las entendía en secuencia, y suponía que el _anderen_ se relacionaba con el _Meisten_, como si uno dijera "la mayoría no sospecha lo difícil que es, y el tema no preocupa a casi _ningún otro_ (_que la mayoría_) (!?)".] 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, la lectura es paralela, no secuencial. Las dos relativas se refieren a _Aufgabe_. La primera relativa (_die schwerer._..), tiene, digamos, función de inciso. "_Die Meisten_ no sospecha lo difícil que es". Aquí "se acabó" el nexo semántico con "la mayoría". Luego se retoma el sentido de la frase con la segunda relativa acusativa (Seguimos hablando de "la tarea", como objeto). Como bien señalan, en la segunda relativa se debe entender _keine anderen (Menschen) mehr_, es decir, ya no moviliza a nadie más. El mehr no estaría introduciendo una comparativa con un  "als" implícito (como pensé, fué un error), sino en términos absolutos: no moviliza a casi nadie (entre los hombres, digamos).


----------

